# Domanda/problema  su configurazione rete

## BrakkHZutt

Ciao a tutti e buon anno. 

Sono a rompermi in una festa di capodanno per cui ne approfitto per una domanda. 

Ho installato gentoo su un Asus eee  P1005. 

Ho seguito il manuale e tutto funzionava bene.  Poi ho riavviato e la rete non mi si collega più.  Ho cercato nel manuale e  tra i post ma non ho trovato soluzione. 

Durante l'installazione ifconfig mi diceva che avevo enp1s0 (rete lan)  e wlp2s0 (wifi). Ho creato i due link simbolici ma al reboot ifconfig mi da solo "lo"  e la rete non va. 

Ho cancellato i due link che avevo creato sperando ma non ottengo niente. 

Come posso procedere?  Grazie

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *BrakkHZutt wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti e buon anno. 
> 
> Sono a rompermi in una festa di capodanno per cui ne approfitto per una domanda. 
> 
> Ho installato gentoo su un Asus eee  P1005. 
> ...

 

Buon Anno!!!

sicuro di aver compilato il modulo della scheda di rete?

----------

## BrakkHZutt

Sicuro no,  ho seguito le istruzioni dell'handbook e sinceramente mi sembra di aver selezionato tutti i moduli della rete necessari (sono sicuro di aver messo per esempio quelli della Atheros per il wifi).

Però non so come controllare. 

Ho guardato nella cartella del kernel come indicato dall'handbook ma la cartella drivers è praticamente vuota.

----------

## Maxxx

Se sente solo "lo" può essere un problema di moduli del kernel... durante l'installazione sentiva le altre schede perchè eri in chroot e avevi avviato con CD di Gentoo.

Dopo il riavvio (presumo quindi avvio del tuo nuovo sistema) non ha caricato i moduli necessari.

----------

## antonellocaroli

Allora se hai cancellato i due link e hai il dhcpcd installato (e il router lo supporta) dovrebbe funzionare (se la scheda di rete é stata compilata nel kernel)

emerge --ask dhcpcd

nel file /etc/resolv.conf

dovresti avere qualcosa del genere 

```
# Generated by dhcpcd from enp2s0.dhcp 

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line domain fritz.box nameserver 192.168.178.1 

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line
```

----------

## BrakkHZutt

Stasera verifico. 

Domanda: dove/come posso vedere se ho compilato i moduli nel kernel?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *BrakkHZutt wrote:*   

> Stasera verifico. 
> 
> Domanda: dove/come posso vedere se ho compilato i moduli nel kernel?

 

Puoi provare a confrontare lsmod dato da systemrescue e quello dato direttamente in Gentoo...

----------

## Maxxx

Altrimenti vedi i moduli del kernel compilati nel file

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/src/linux/.config

 

----------

## BrakkHZutt

Lsmod mi restituisce NIENTE! 

Evidentemente ho scacchiato qualcosa nella compilazione del kernel... 

Adesso la rifaccio e vedo se risolvo. 

Intanto grazie.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *BrakkHZutt wrote:*   

> Lsmod mi restituisce NIENTE! 
> 
> Evidentemente ho scacchiato qualcosa nella compilazione del kernel... 
> 
> Adesso la rifaccio e vedo se risolvo. 
> ...

 

Strano...ottieni una cosa del genere?

```
gentooplay filippo # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

gentooplay filippo # 

```

Probabilmente hai tolto il supporto loadable module nella prima schermata? 

Anche a me non da niente...ma é stata una scelta nella compilazione, ho linkato staticamente quello che mi serviva....

----------

## BrakkHZutt

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Strano...ottieni una cosa del genere?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ottengo esattamente quel risultato.

Ho ricompilato oggi è ho verificato che c'erano i moduli della rete.

Però se scrivo lsmod ottengo ancora niente.

Ho guardato nel file /etc/resolv.conf e c'é scritto quanto riportato da antonellocaroli, con il riferimento alla mia scheda enp1s0

----------

## antonellocaroli

potresi postare il risultato di lspci

e il .config con wgetpaste

dovrebbe essere wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wgetpaste

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> e il .config con wgetpaste
> 
> dovrebbe essere wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wgetpaste

 

Ah scusa   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   non puoi...non hai rete...  :Sad: 

Ma il fatto che lsmod non ti da propio niente é strano.

nella compilazione del kernel hai impostato Enable loadable module support

tipo

```
--- Enable loadable module support

[ ]   Forced module loading

[*]   Module unloading

[ ]     Forced module unloading

[ ]   Module versioning support

[ ]   Source checksum for all modules  
```

----------

## BrakkHZutt

Mmm,  mi sa che ho fatto il passo più lungo della gamba... 

Nonostante conosco e uso linux da oltre 15 anni,  ancora non ho le conoscenze per usarlo "veramente".

Gentoo è una bella distribuzione,  ma ancora per me è troppo. 

Grazie per il supporto ma direi che per il momento è meglio tornare ad usare altro. 

Ci rivediamo presto. 

Luca

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *BrakkHZutt wrote:*   

> Mmm,  mi sa che ho fatto il passo più lungo della gamba... 
> 
> Nonostante conosco e uso linux da oltre 15 anni,  ancora non ho le conoscenze per usarlo "veramente".
> 
> Gentoo è una bella distribuzione,  ma ancora per me è troppo. 
> ...

 

Ma guarda, se installi, compili il kernel cosi come te lo propone, cambi solo qualcosa su cui sei sicuro....ti assicuri che la scheda di rete (lan) ci sia...e prima del primo riavvio emergi dhcpcd e non crei nessun link...

sono sicuro che la lan  ti funziona....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BrakkHZutt wrote:*   

> Mmm,  mi sa che ho fatto il passo più lungo della gamba... 
> 
> Nonostante conosco e uso linux da oltre 15 anni,  ancora non ho le conoscenze per usarlo "veramente".
> 
> Gentoo è una bella distribuzione,  ma ancora per me è troppo. 
> ...

 

Ma se posti lspci e il .config come detto da antonellocaroli, possiamo trovare sicuramente una soluzione.

Se non hai la rete copia questi file su una chiavetta e usa pastebin per postarle.

Con gentoo devi avere un po' di pazienza.

In alternativa puoi provare a compilare il kernel con genkernel e piu' tardi, una volta che hai un kernel funzionante, fare delle prove compilandolo manualmente.

----------

